# My first mac haul EVER EVER EVER!!!



## M*A*C*LOVER (May 18, 2007)

Hi all.

I had my first mac haul EVER and boy was it fun.
Pics will follow as soon as i can get the camera to work.

Heres what i got.......

The mac traincase(oh yeah baby)
The brush roll

187 brush
150 brush
116 brush
194 brush
190 brush
219 brush
217 brush

Nw20 studio tech
Nw20 select cover up
Nw5 Pressed powed(had no nw20)
Refined golden bronzer

Dollymix blush
Peachykeen blush

Love nectar lusterglass
Luminar lusterglass

Pink lemonade lipglass
Hothouse lipglass(from s.h GORG)

Little pink gloss

Sandy B lipstick

Smoulder eye kohl
Teddy eye kohl

Buried treasure powerpoint

Dervish lip pencil
Oak lip pencil

Zoomlash mascara

eyeshadows

Carbon
Avalanche
Cork
Swiss chocolate
Nylon
Phloof
Motif
Beautiful iris
Brule
Mulch
Cranberry
Beauty marked
Honey lust
Quarry
Mystery
Vapour
and my FAVE amber lights

2 palettes aswell.

Didnt look like that much until i wrote it down OOPS and if my boyfriend ever asks i have all that stuff years hehe!!! http://specktra.net/images/smilies/biggthum.gif

I can see this is going to be a expensive hobbie....


----------



## NubianHoneii (May 18, 2007)

WOW that sure is a lot! I wish I wasn't so broke right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My BF would be kinda upset if he found out I brought some more "toys" as he calls my make-up.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 18, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W! That's the mother haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## Hilly (May 18, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Moppit (May 18, 2007)

My mouth is hanging open just reading all about your huge haul.

The MA must have been one happy person since you purchased so much.  I'll be looking for lots of FOTD using your new makeup.


----------



## triccc (May 18, 2007)

Now that is some haul! have fun with your goodies!


----------



## stefania905 (May 18, 2007)

defff quite a haul!!


----------



## Corien (May 18, 2007)

It's bigger than my whole collection. Enjoy it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Picks up jaw from the floor*


----------



## Lady-V Designz (May 18, 2007)

I am soooooo jealous! As previously stated by someone that is the mother of all hauls!! I wish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...soon enuf let me keep saving up my pennies! lol

Question...

For those of you who are makeup artist already....can anyone compile a list for me of what is necessary in a makeup artists "box of treasures"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to be able to start doing makeup on anyone of any age.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady-V Designz* 

 
_I am soooooo jealous! As previously stated by someone that is the mother of all hauls!! I wish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...soon enuf let me keep saving up my pennies! lol

Question...

For those of you who are makeup artist already....can anyone compile a list for me of what is necessary in a makeup artists "box of treasures"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to be able to start doing makeup on anyone of any age._

 
Search around in the Industry Discussion Forum,.. this will have some recommendations.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 18, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 18, 2007)

Wow, thats a great haul!


----------



## Artemis (May 19, 2007)

that's a I just got addicted to MAC haul. How much was the grand total. My most expensive haul was only 120 dollars.


----------



## *Dani* (May 19, 2007)

Wow, what a great haul! I'm not even going to ask how much all of that cost you, LOL


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 20, 2007)

That's a pretty huge haul.  Enjoy!


----------



## SELFstyled (May 21, 2007)

Sizeable haul! Can't wait to see it all!


----------



## M*A*C*LOVER (May 22, 2007)

I know i didnt think it was that bad until i wrote it down,its was around 850 EURO which is about 1,180 dollars i think.Know what the sad part is-mac is WAY more expensive here in dublin than the u.s,i could have got way more stuff for the same price if i lived over there.

I'll post loads pics soon,im hoping to get into make up full time so told myself i needed it,who am i kidding i wanted it and enjoyed every second hehe


----------



## corngrl2 (May 25, 2007)

Wow...awesome haul!


----------



## clamster (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SELFstyled* 

 
_Sizeable haul! Can't wait to see it all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree I want to see!! HAHAHA wow everthing rhymesLOOLOl
anyways NIce !!!! Thats a lot of good stuff!


----------

